# JP Duval SteamTrain



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Was just wondering if anyone had any information on this locomotive (steam railbus)?
Appears to be 7/8" scale on 45mm track. Also has an interesting vertical boiler.


The plans are a little way down the page.

Steam plans


Harvey C. 

SA1838


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Harvey, looks like you're the first to stumble on those pages. I've already just downloaded a couple of plans. Great Find!


----------



## Havoc (Jan 2, 2008)

Not much info regarding prototype. It is loosely based on a real railcar but shortened and adapted to narrow gauge. Only reservation I have is the boiler. Complicated and huge for 45mm. The boiler is almost as large as for a 3.5" engine.


----------



## Belpaire (Feb 15, 2008)

In case you didn't find the page where these plans originated, it is here Autorail à vapeur 45mm 

Interesting project.

Roger


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Roger. 
That answers lots of questions. 

Harvey C.


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Havoc on 03/17/2009 5:31 AM
Not much info regarding prototype. It is loosely based on a real railcar but shortened and adapted to narrow gauge. Only reservation I have is the boiler. Complicated and huge for 45mm. The boiler is almost as large as for a 3.5" engine.
Havoc,
the real one was meter gauige, so 1:22.5 on 45mm would be prototypical. Many years ago Egger and then Jouef made a 1:87 replica, unfortunately also not in scale.
Regards


----------



## steveciambrone (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Havoc on 03/17/2009 5:31 AM
Not much info regarding prototype. It is loosely based on a real railcar but shortened and adapted to narrow gauge. Only reservation I have is the boiler. Complicated and huge for 45mm. The boiler is almost as large as for a 3.5" engine.


I agree and think the boiler could be made as a simple center flue and it would steam fine, 20-30Psi would power this model just fine. Looks like a typical 16mm model to me no need to run fast.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Havoc (Jan 2, 2008)

Havoc, 
the real one was meter gauige, so 1:22.5 on 45mm would be prototypical.


He changed the gauge from meter to 600mm in order to fit with the Decauvile locomotive he has also plans for. So his "scale" isn't 22.3 but 13.3! That's why it is so massive. 

I agree and think the boiler could be made as a simple center flue and it would steam fine


I would put in a few tubes. Just a central flue for the superheater and a ring around it. Far easier than the sloped and bended ones. It might not need to run fast but with the gearing the engine will run rather fast. And the engine has a 10mm bore by 20mm stroke (0.4"x0.79" for those still in the middle ages). 

Before anyone starts this model: take a ruler and try to visualise it! It is huge... For those not used to mm, it is almost 2 feet long, more than half a feet high. 2/3' high.


----------

